# Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay!



## Sparks the Knave (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey guys! was just wondering if anyone else played  cheers!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 28, 2006)

I used to.
I presume this is the actual RPG game not the wargame of the same name?
I played a bounty hunter until I got slaughted by some nasty skaven! Bah!


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Jun 28, 2006)

Indeed the roleplay  I do play the non roleplay namesake also, but not very often anymore.

Skaven... yes, the rat-things are a blight on the Olde World. It's never a bad time to crush one under the cracked leather heal of your boot I say!


----------



## Snowdog (Jun 28, 2006)

No never did because I was the only weirdo amongst my crowd (at least in that direction). There's a new Fantasy Battle computer game coming out that looks promising. There hasn't been anything since Dark Omen so I'm hoping they've finally filled the gap.


----------



## Chabio (Jun 29, 2006)

I use to play the Role play game many moons ago with friends.

 I found, with a good DM and those cool modules, ( ie. Something rotten in kislev) the sessions would be full of suspense and forboding. Im not too keen on the Warhammer world too much.. it can feel like if you are in a cartoon sometimes, but with the right people, it can feel dark, sinister and somewhat gothic in style.
        I havent looked at the 2nd edition of the rules, because im being constantly told they are inferior to the 1st. In 2007, I will look towards getting the Online computer version by Mythic, but until then, will stick to Daoc, mythics current online game.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 30, 2006)

Chabio said:
			
		

> I havent looked at the 2nd edition of the rules, because im being constantly told they are inferior to the 1st.


 
This is one of the main reasons I stopped role-playing & wargaming.
I was annoyed by the constant rule revisions, "updates" and plain retconning by (principally) Games Workshop which rendered the game more and more childlike and was all about increasing it's profit and no longer about gaming.


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Jun 30, 2006)

you got the mail first from me . the re-release is basicly an updated version of the first and nothing more (the old version was out of print for some time and in the toilet basicly, before Black Industries came along and took the situation by the scruff) and I can tell you it's very much back to the old way of Warhammer Fantasy.

most of the old campaigns have been brought into line in the new edition, along with alot of new ones. and anything that has as yet not been, can be simply spliced into the new rules. simply fantastic, and very gritty I'll give you the hot tip to give it a go. you won't regret it.


----------



## Chabio (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmmm, it may be in my interest to take a look then.
        Currently, I'm in a Roleplay group, where the DM uses 1st edition AD&D rules and refuses to update to 3rd edition. Since I enjoy playing Baulder's gate and Neverwinter nights based on 3rd edition, I find that limitations occur when playing.
       Since W.A.R (warhammer online) will be based on the newest rules out, I can see the benefits from the update... cheers.


----------



## PenDragon (Jul 16, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> This is one of the main reasons I stopped role-playing & wargaming.
> I was annoyed by the constant rule revisions, "updates" and plain retconning by (principally) Games Workshop which rendered the game more and more childlike and was all about increasing it's profit and no longer about gaming.


 
To be fair there were twenty years between 1st ed and 2nd in the roleplaying game.  

There haven't been many major changes between 1st and 2nd ed WHFRP, the magic system has changed a bit, and the rules have been modernised and streamlined a bit. The most improtan thing is that you can still play a rat catcher (With 1d10 rats on stick and a small angry dog). I've not run 2nd and only played a bit but it was fun and ran smoothly. 

There's a review http://www.rpg.net/reviews/archive/11/11242.phtml that does a good comparison between the two editions.


----------

